# Little Critter's First Hunt



## rip18 (Sep 5, 2011)

We made it out to the dove field first thing this morning (before all the rain set in).  Little Critter did SO good to get up before the sun & go out in the drizzle.  She did great with the dead doves too!  (Note her "kid-sized" dove stool that I made out of a lard bucket, a lazy susan, plywood, padding, & camo cloth).

After we got about 20 minutes away from the house this morning (about 0530 - YIKES!), I realized that both of my "good" cameras were in the house.  I had also neglected to pick up the point & shoot because I knew I wanted to use my "good" camera...  I had also left my cell phone, so no photo opp there.

I dug around in the truck and found a D70 that had juice in it's battery!  YEAH!  Then I started looking for a lens.  The only lens I had was my 400 mm f/2.8.  Since I was already carrying all my dove hunting gear & most of Little Critter's (& might have to carry her and all her stuff), I decided not to lug that big lens & tripod.  But when we got back to the edge of the field after we were through hunting, I did grab the camera for a couple of quick shots.  I'd have gotten more, but she told me in no uncertain terms that she was "All done taking pictures now."

Nikon D70, Nikkor 400 mm, f/5, 1/160th second, ISO 200, tripod, natural light, full frame.


----------



## quinn (Sep 5, 2011)

Dang dude.Nice digging around in yer truck.Ifin you need your truck cleaned out just let me know.I can see her on her own hunting show before you know it.Thanks for sharing lil critter's first of many hunting trips!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 5, 2011)

Lil Critter is really growing up.  That is a perfect shot!  Love the double barrel!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 5, 2011)

man what a memory shot right there !!! way to go bro and way to go little critter !!!


----------



## leo (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful shot Rip......

Just rummage around in the trunk, put together whatever camera and lens you find ............. and get a "frameable" shot out of it


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2011)

Awww sooo cute!

We took the kids yesterday but I decided to leave the 40D@ home this year. I wanted to do more shooting w/ the gun than the camera this time.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 5, 2011)

Just awesome, Rip.  That one definitely needs to go in a frame.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.  We sure had a good time, which was the most important thing of all!


----------



## JasonF (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats the cutest picture ever Rip!!! 
Love that D70!!!!!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Sep 5, 2011)

That is an amazing shot.


----------



## CAL (Sep 5, 2011)

Little Critter is a living DOLL.Make sure ya keep that picture somewhere safe.Those shots are very hard to come by.Thanks for sharing ya "Little Critter" with us.


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 8, 2011)

Great shot Rip!  ....but now I have this mental picture of a truck with a back seat full of "stuff" that happens to include a D70 and a 400mm lens....gee, where did my 400 go?...check under the waders next to the cooler or over by the tire iron


----------



## Hoss (Sep 9, 2011)

ronfritz said:


> Great shot Rip! ....but now I have this mental picture of a truck with a back seat full of "stuff" that happens to include a D70 and a 400mm lens....gee, where did my 400 go?...check under the waders next to the cooler or over by the tire iron


 
Hey Rip, while you're rumaging around looking for stuff, see if you find my camera in there.  I seem to have misplaced it again.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.  She is ready to go every day now...  Which is a great thing!



ronfritz said:


> Great shot Rip!  ....but now I have this mental picture of a truck with a back seat full of "stuff" that happens to include a D70 and a 400mm lens....gee, where did my 400 go?...check under the waders next to the cooler or over by the tire iron



Now, Ron, you've seen my truck & know how messy it can be...  At least the lens & the body were in two different camera bags amongst the rubble... 

The back seat (& shoot, the passenger front seat) can get really bad by the end of deer season.  Just a quick story...

We had a crew of 5 folks working on a property one day.  We got done about mid-afternoon.  The landowner invited us to deer & hog hunt that afternoon.  Ooops - none of the other guys had a gun with them.  Somehow, in digging around in the truck, I found enough firearms & ammo for all 5 of us to hunt legally...



Hoss said:


> Hey Rip, while you're rumaging around looking for stuff, see if you find my camera in there.  I seem to have misplaced it again.
> 
> Hoss



I'll keep an eye out in there for it...   It's about time for a pull everything out & vacuum the crumbs & dirt anyway...


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

Spectacular shot Rip... WOW!  That gal is getting big. Hope you, the wife and Little Critter are doing well.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 9, 2011)

That moment in time captured to last a life time wonderful shot of little critter


----------



## lilbassinlady (Sep 10, 2011)

I Love it!  Great Photo!  AWESOME


----------



## cornpile (Sep 17, 2011)

Ready for some action,that is a great photo.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2012)

You know, of all the photos on this forum, this is by far my favorite. 

Rip, she's beautiful and that's just an awesome shot.


----------



## mlbfish (Apr 6, 2012)

Truly awesome. That needs to be in a frame on the wall.


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow what a cute kid. Nice.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.  It's one of my favorites of her as well!


----------

